

I felt like I made every mistake in the book with launching my first start-up. - travellight
http://brandmatic.me/what-i-learned-from-my-first-start-up/
I think a lot of us out there want to be entrepreneurs. It's getting easier and less costly with technology, but the challenges of launching your company to great success are still there. I worked 6 months with my team in launching our first start up. It wasn't a complete failure, but it wasn't a huge success. In retrospect, we felt like we made every start-up mistake in the book. Although bittersweet, the lessons learned are priceless.
======
rick888
"2. Building on Someone Else’s Platform is Risky"

This is a common mistake. You should only do this if your product/idea is
short-term. I would never build a long-term business on Twitter or Facebook,
but I see so many people attempting to do this.

If they make a change where you have to pay 10X for access, limit your
bandwidth, or even come out with something that directly competes with our
product, you are done.

